# Awfull quiet in this forum



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I will.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

i plan to


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Giving it a shot as a First timer this year. 
Currently working on figuring out getting honey entries there since carrying it on the plane is such a clear threat to homeland security : - )


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

winevines said:


> Giving it a shot as a First timer this year.
> Currently working on figuring out getting honey entries there since carrying it on the plane is such a clear threat to homeland security : - )


Ship it to someone close to the event


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter T. kelley Co will be there!


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

WG Bee will be there Driving up from NC-- of course we drive everywhere.
Look for our Booth.
Frank And Linda Wyatt


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I am lost; what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.easternapiculture.org/conferences/eas-2011/2011-eas-program-notes.html


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

looks like i wont make it until wed


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

We'll be there. 
Susan


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------

